
Revenge of the Son of the Lisp Machine [pdf] - tosh
http://www.ccs.neu.edu/racket/pubs/icfp99-ffkf.pdf
======
MaysonL
1999 or 2000: it's describing an ancestor of the Racket programming
environment.

~~~
samth
The OS features of Racket are still based around these ideas, particularly
custodians and namespaces.

